# Looking for boudoir concentrate...



## herb1 (9/6/17)

Hey y'all

I'm looking for a concentrate that will give a similar taste to the Boudoir biscuits (below)





Looking to use them in a pudding recipe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/17)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> I'm looking for a concentrate that will give a similar taste to the Boudoir biscuits (below)
> 
> ...


Inawera Biscuit is the one you want

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------

